
How Google Search Works - sgummaluri
https://www.google.com/search/howsearchworks/?fg=1
======
musicale
1\. get web search result

2\. insert a bunch of extra stuff (ads, sidebar, wikipedia result, results for
maps/youtube/etc., top stories, people also ask, images, discover, ...)

3\. remove URLs (replace with tracking links)

4\. deliver to user

~~~
htk
You missed AMP.

------
thrwaway69
Don't sell search results? I find that one dubious. I experienced an ad
labelled link in the middle of the actual search results. I wanted to
screenshot it bad but it was in incognito. Weirdly, bing also does this on
incognito, they apply different styles at least on mobile. It might be an A/B
test but I have my doubts.

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
>I wanted to screenshot it bad but it was in incognito.

How did the fact that it was incognito window prevent you from taking a
screenshot?

~~~
thrwaway69
[https://9to5google.com/2018/03/24/incognito-mode-in-
chrome-6...](https://9to5google.com/2018/03/24/incognito-mode-in-
chrome-65-blocks-android-screenshots-obscures-card-in-recents-view/)

------
Findeton
It's nice, but not really a technical explanation.

